# The bigger one doesnt always win



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

Thought id share a video of my cat and dog playing, about a year ago. Bolt is a black lab/german shephard mix, he was about 5 months in this video. Kovu is an orange tabby. he was about 4 months.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By3PmqzlphM

They always play like this. It's never quiet when they're at it. They knock stuff over, throw stuff around. then when they're done. they cuddle. lol.


----------

